# fifteen52 Tarmacs are back in stock! 17x8, 17x9, 18x8.5, 18x9.5



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Our long awaiting shipments of the popular Tarmac wheels are in and most fitments/colors are back in stock! Along with the original 18x8.5, we now have 17x8, 17x9, and 18x9.5 versions available. Staggered fitments are no problem! 



17x8 - 4x100, 4x108, 5x100, 5x120
17x9 - 5x100, 5x114.3, 5x120
18x8.5 - 5x100, 5x108, 5x112, 5x120
18x9.5 - 5x100, 5x112, 5x114.3, 5x120


Standard colors are Brilliant Silver or Gloss White, custom finishes are available.

As usual, we are keeping stock of blank/raw castings for custom fitments. If you don't see something listed above, we can probably make it for you!

Order online at WEAREFIFTEEN52.COM. Contact us at 213-373-1552 or [email protected] with any questions!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Look at all that brake clearance, these wheels clear all brakes


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a set of 18x8.5 and 9.5s spaced out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Because Racekor


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We also have blank wheels so we can do custom bolt patterns, custom offsets and custom colors.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

How about a real JDM Prius


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry not sure how long this deal will last.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Winner of the Gran Turismo Best European Import at SEMA with our new 3 piece forged Formula TRs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Best wheel and tire from SEMA, our 3 piece Tarmac TRs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

You asked and it was extended


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry and get in on this deal before it is too late.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Happy Veteran's Day!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We can also do 3 piece forged or 1 piece forged


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected]fteen52 (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for special Black Friday prices


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or Email for special Black Friday pricing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry and get in on these deals


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Black Friday deals good until cyber Monday


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry we are running low on certain sizes


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have these in other bolt patterns and blank wheels for custom bolt patterns and offsets


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a set with a machined face


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We also have a few custom 1 and 3 piece forged wheel designs as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Grab some stocking stuffers








http://fifteen52.us/shop-2/#!/~/product/category=463412&id=18323018


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Tarmacs and STs are always a good match


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Work Van


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email me to spend some Christmas money


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy New Year bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Big game bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a set of 19" Forged Monoblock Tarmacs for a customer in Japan


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have lots of other bolt patterns available and blank wheels that we can do custom bolt patterns and offsets


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are some 16" 3 piece Classic F40 Tarmacs for Reflex Auto Design


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

So you like our 3pc teardrops? This set just happens to be for sale...

18x9 ET20 215/40-18
18x10 ET16 225/40-18

Can be drilled to any PCD. Hit me up for special pricing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price on these
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a pic of someone that got some new Tarmacs for their rally car


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for a great price on the wheels right now
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

1 piece cast or 1 piece forged or 3 piece forged available


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are the new Forged Tarmac 348s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Super Bowl bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope everyone made it out from the storm unscathed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry these are going fast but we still have a good amount of blank wheels for custom fitments.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some New Zealand Tarmacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Remember we can also do 1 piece or 3 piece forged wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry we don't have many sets left.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

5x100 17x8, 17x9 and 18x8.5 all in stock as well as blanks for custom fitments.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Tarmac sighting at UD


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry we are only have about 2 sets left of 5x100 18x8.5 et35 and we have a few sets in 17x8 and 17x9.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Running low on the 17x8s, 17x9s and 18x8.5s but we can do the forged 3 piece in any size


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some 3 piece wheels in the making


----------



## Lark (Mar 18, 2013)

*wow!*



[email protected] said:


> Happy Veteran's Day!


I love this


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have 17x8, 17x9 and 18x8.5 in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are running very low on the 18x8.5 et35.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We only have a set or 2 left in stock in 18x8.5 et35 and we do have 17x8 and 17x9 in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## 1BadBug (Mar 23, 2008)

Well crap, was getting ready to hit the buy button but saw they're out of stock now >< 18x8.5 5x100


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have 17x8 and 17x9 in 5x100 available


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Custom 1 or 3 piece are also available


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We can also do custom forged wheels in 1 or 3 piece in and sizes from 15" to 22" and up to 12" wide.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry these are going fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Post up some installed pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are some 18" 3 piece Formula's that clear a set of Porsche 18z calipers


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## MassVortec (May 26, 2013)

how much a set of 17x8 tarmac tr for a 00 vw new beetle shipped to 33325, FL.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get the 18x8.5 et35 in white set while you can. And we have the 17x8 and 17x9 in stock in white or silver.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

They have arrived. Hurry they wont last long.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Mullets galore


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have the white 5x100 18x8.5 et35 in stock, but only a set or 2 and we have the 17x8 et30 and 17x9 et30 in stock as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

3 piece 348s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We now have 2 custom piece wheels available with special introductory pricing for the month of June, they are available in 15-18" and 20"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Custom 1 and 3 piece forged wheels are also available in quite a few styles.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some new 348s at Waterfest


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

These are our 18" and 16" forged 2 piece Formula's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have 1 set of 5x100 18x8.5 et35 in white


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Wheels of Waterwerks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have a set of forged monoblock Tarmac 348s in 5x100 18x8.5 et20 in stock and we can do any finish you want, pm or email me for details and pricing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

A new polished 2 piece Formula


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry h2o is only a couple weeks away.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Directional Teardrops coming to life


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Mullets and 348s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some pics from H2oi


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some custom forged F40 Tarmacs on Ken Block's Focus ST that we built for him


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Something a little different


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for cast or 1,2 or 3 piece forged pricing
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some wheels just in time for SEMA


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

New wheels and some fans


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some 2 piece Formula's on a widebody Porsche 965


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Polished 2 pc R40 Tarmacs on a 1029hp Honda Odyssey


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We will be making the TurboMacs in 17 and 18" this spring, sans fans.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry we have 1 set of silver 5x100 18x8.5 et35 and 18x9.5 et40 left in stock


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are doing Black Friday deals again, PM or email me for a deal on ST coils, KW coils, SoloWerks coils, B&G coils, Miro wheels or our wheels. We are doing buy 3 get 1 free on all in stock cast Tarmacs.

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

It's Black Friday
PM or email for the lowest price


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Still time to get a Black Friday/Cyber Monday deal


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are doing a VERY limited number run of TEN sets of forged 18x9 Turbomacs by Ken Block. Almost any custom offset and any PCD is available. Only $899.52 per wheel** with standard finish (normally $1099.52)

PM/Email [email protected] for more info and details.

** Turbofans not included. We might make a limited run of them, but we're not sure as of now


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some brushed Tarmac TRs going on a Porsche 964


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price on the cast, 1, 2 or 3 piece forged wheels
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some new wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Forged Monoblock TurboMacs in stock in 18x9, you pick the bolt pattern, offset and color


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Only 2 more sets of the forged TurboMacs in 18x9 at the special pricing of $899 each in any bolt pattern, offset and color.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

3 piece SC TurboMacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Profile of 3 piece SC TurboMacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Forged Monoblock TurboMacs in brushed with tinted clear coat


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Forged 2pc or Forged 3pc


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Just some new stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some new wheels from us, the Magnum Walker Outlaw 001









And the video Outlaw Fever


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Centers for some 19" Integrale SC's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Japanese Mullets


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

3pc Touren SC's on a new A3


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Ken Block's new Gymkhana 7 car, 845hp AWD Mustang with 3 piece Fifteen52 R40 wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The new Gymkhana 7 is live


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best deal
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


Get in on these deals this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Black Friday deals all weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

2pc Forged TurboMacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have a set of slightly used fifteen52 2pc Circuits (17x8 ET30 4x100) available wrapped in 205/40-17 Toyo Proxes tires. The setup has less than 300 miles and used solely for the SEMA Show last month. $3,000 for this like new setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I will be here all weekend taking orders
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

And New 3 piece Forged Formula LTWs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Cast Tarmacs and Cast TurboMacs will be in stock in April and now will be even lighter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Preorder starting this week for Tarmacs in 17x8, 17x9, 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 and TurboMacs in 17x8 and 18x9. With more sizes and designs to follow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are now taking preorders, get those orders in before they sell out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all, these Tarmacs will be lighter than the last ones.


----------

